# Describing Sound (Part 1)



## LFTBR (Aug 2, 2013)

My first in a series of how to talk about and describe sound in an articulate, but easily understood manner. Great for music teachers, performers, and anyone interested in acoustics or concert halls.

http://listeningfromthebackrow.com/2013/02/27/describing-sound-part-i


----------

